# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Выгрузка зарплаты на пластиковые карты в формате dbf

## тоа

Помогите пожалуйста скачать сию хрень http://infostart.ru/public/98970/

----------

